# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Любимые книги

## Stych

Народ делитесь, кто какие книги любит.

----------


## Vanya

хех) конана всего прочёл

----------


## Stych

Молодец!) А я поклонник Гарри Гаррисона) Тож всего прочитал, что в электронном виде, что в бумажном)

----------


## Vanya

г, ну дык) Р. Говард хорошо писал фэнтези

----------


## Sanych

Читал я Конана давненько уже. Понравилось. Гарри Гаррисон офигительный фантаст. "Вся Стальная Крыса" классная серия. Ещё понравилось его же про приключения Язон альт Дина или Язон дин Альта. Не помню  Но рассказы то же классные. "Хроники Амбера" понравились. А больше всего тетралогия Дена Симмонса "Гиперион" Почитал бы ещё раз, да книжки были не мои.

----------


## MOHAPX

А я Антона Палыча Чехова почитать люблю. Маленькие, короткие и юморные истории. А еще нравится Мастер и Маргарита, Каласы пад сярпом тваим, Брама неумиручасцi, ну и люди на балоце тоже понравилась. Я бы даже к последней книге 2-ю часть написал.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

1.Библия
2.М Булгаков "Белая гвардия", "Мастер и Маргарита"
3.С Лем "Эдем", "Непобедимый", "Солярис", "Записки Йона Тихого", "Маска", "Мир на Земле"...
4.Стугацкие "Трудно быть богом", "Понедельник начинается в субботу", "Пикник на обочине"
5.Р. Хайнлайн "Пасынки Вселенной"
6.У. Ле Гуин "Слово для "леса" и "мира" одно."
7.А. Потупа "Ночь на январские сементины", "Таймкипер"
8.К.Воннегут "Колыбель для кошки", "Сирены Титана"
9.Р.Шекли "Координаты чудес"
10.  К.Саймак "Заповедник гоблинов"

----------


## Mitrej

Люблю читать фантастику.
Читал Толкиена, Желязного, Гарисона, Андре Нортон, Эндрю Нортон и других фантастов.

----------


## Alandr

Сергей Лукьяненко-Чистовик

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Лукьяненко Сергей - Черновик 2 - Чистовик

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

последнее прочитанное !!!
А так Сергей пишет отпадно !!!

----------


## Jemal

Читаем вместе
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Femida

Дж. Оруэл "Пленник чужой страны"

----------


## vova230

Начал снова перечитывать "Ночной дозор" Лукьяненко. Не то чтобы любимая книга, но вот что-то захотелось вдруг прочесть снова. У меня есть все книги Дозоров.

----------


## VirDignus

из  любимых отмечу "Мастер и Марарита", "Бремя страстей человеческих","Белые одежды" это то что было перечитано,
а так все книги которые прочитал люьимые, если мне не нравится книга, я ее просто не читаю. Фантастику люблю, воообще люблю хорошие книги. правда уже давно художествен ого ничего не читал.
зы. горжусь тем, что осилил " Молот ведьм"

----------


## chi

Мне нравятся аудиокниги,но у меня не получается собрать их в один файл,чтобы было удобно слушать.Пожалуйсто,помогит  е.Опишите пошагово как это делать.Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Sanych

Есть у меня прога для склеивания mp3 файлов в один. Если есть желание, могу скинуть

----------


## Alex

*Полное собрание сочинений. Михаил Булгаков.*
Представляю вашему вниманию полное собрание сочинений Михаила Афанасьевича Булгакова — писателя и драматурга. 
Автор романов, повестей, сборников рассказов, фельетонов и около двух десятков пьес.




> bagrovyi_ostrov
> banshica_ivan
> beg
> belaya_gvardiya
> belobrysova_knizhka
> benefis_lorda_kerzona
> bogema
> brachnaya_katastrofa
> bubnovaya_istoriya
> ...




*Размер: 8MB*
*Формат: fb2*

----------


## Alex

*Аркадий Вайнер, Георгий Вайнер 
Сборник произведений [1970-2004]*
Братья Вайнеры – авторы известных детективных и историко-приключенческих произведений. В 1967 году вышла их первая детективная повесть "Часы для мистера Келли", через год — "Ощупью в полдень". Сюжеты произведений братьев Вайнеров, которые к 1990 году стали лидерами детективного жанра в СССР, зачастую были взяты из реальной криминалистической практики. Среди их известных произведений — "Я, следователь" (1968), "Визит к Минотавру" (1972), "Лекарство против страха" (1974),"Эра милосердия" (1975) и другие. По роману "Эра милосердия" был поставлен один из самых популярных отечественных фильмов — "Место встречи изменить нельзя". Однако их литературное творчество не ограничивается прозой — они написали нескольких пьес, сценариев к художественным фильмам и телеспектаклям.
В настоящий сборник вошли наиболее известные произведения, написанные писателями совместно, а также три романа Георгия Вайнера – «Бес в ребро», «Умножающий печаль» и «Райский сад дьявола».

Формат FB2+RTF
Объем 7.95 MB
Ссылки на файлы:
*megashare.by*
*freespace.by*

----------


## Svet_lana

Прикольно читается Малиновская, Шарлин Харрис - серия про телепатку и вампира. Атеев - интересный писатель, читала запоем.

----------


## Sanych

Малиновская - это Маша что-ли? Подруга Жириновского по партии??

----------


## Irina

> Малиновская - это Маша что-ли?


Она родимая  Кто ж ещё))

----------


## PatR!oT

букварь мировая книга ))) ее походу все читали ))))

----------


## JAHolper

Книги Гришковца очень нравятся. Особенно: "Следы на мне", "Планка" и "Рубашка".

----------


## Vanya

_Сто лет одиночества (исп. Cien años de soledad) — роман колумбийского писателя Габриэля Гарсиа Маркеса. Признан шедевром латиноамериканской и мировой литературы. Это одно из самых читаемых и переводимых произведений на испанском языке. Отмечен как второе по важности произведение на испанском после «Дон Кихота» Сервантеса на IV Международном конгрессе испанского языка, который проводился в Картахене, Колумбия, в марте 2007 года. Первое издание романа было опубликовано в Буэнос-Айресе, Аргентина, в июне 1967 года тиражом 8000 экземпляров. Роман был удостоен премии Ромуло Гальегоса. На сегодняшний день продано более 30 миллионов экземпляров, роман переведен на 35 языков мира._



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Demention

Очень нравится книга Рэя Брэдбери "Вино из одуванчиков". Такая лёгкая, искрящаяся, волшебная 
О. Бальзак "Шагреневая кожа". Поражает задумка, манера написания. Читать легко, интересно. Бальзак очень хорошо всё описывает, такое чувство, будто ты находишься прямо на месте событий. 
М. Булгаков "Мастер и Маргарита". Настолько ненавязчиво обо всём рассказано. Отдельные моменты ну очень смешны. 
Грэм Грин "Монсеньор Кихот". Очень-очень трогательная история 
Шарль Бодлер "Цветы зла"

----------


## Mashulya

а мне нравится Теодор Драйзер и его "Американская трагедия"

----------


## Настя

Очень нравятся произведения Бориса Акунина. Прочитала, кажется, все (или, может, почти все). Экранизация "Азазель" не понравилась, хотя образ Эраста в этом фильме наиболее соответствует моему представлению о нём.

----------


## Sanych

> _Сто лет одиночества (исп. Cien años de soledad) — роман колумбийского писателя Габриэля Гарсиа Маркеса. Признан шедевром латиноамериканской и мировой литературы. Это одно из самых читаемых и переводимых произведений на испанском языке. Отмечен как второе по важности произведение на испанском после «Дон Кихота» Сервантеса на IV Международном конгрессе испанского языка, который проводился в Картахене, Колумбия, в марте 2007 года. Первое издание романа было опубликовано в Буэнос-Айресе, Аргентина, в июне 1967 года тиражом 8000 экземпляров. Роман был удостоен премии Ромуло Гальегоса. На сегодняшний день продано более 30 миллионов экземпляров, роман переведен на 35 языков мира._




Вот порос, а насколько понятна эта книга, насколько она трогает сердце, насколько зовет в свой мир??? Я хочу понять это....

----------


## элка

> Начал снова перечитывать "Ночной дозор" Лукьяненко. Не то чтобы любимая книга, но вот что-то захотелось вдруг прочесть снова. У меня есть все книги Дозоров.


"Дозоры" одно из лучших творений Лукьяненко, очень понравилась серия "Зеркальные лабиринты", но одна из самых любимых это "Волкодав" Марии Семеновой

----------


## Vanya

> Вот порос, а насколько понятна эта книга, насколько она трогает сердце, насколько зовет в свой мир??? Я хочу понять это....


если читать внимательно, то понятна но очень легко запутаться в именах, ибо их там очень много одинаковых. сердце трогает и зовет в свой мир)) с этим проблем нет, книжка интересная. есть ещё фильм "полковнику никто не пишет". это как бы продолжение... фильм о полковнике, который воевал с одним из героев книги "сто лет одиночества". там, кстати, снимается сальма хайек, если кому интересно. фильм на любителя. надо знать предысторию

----------


## AndrewDmi

унесенный ветром, бойцовский клуб, колыбельная....

----------


## xyz2017

В Интернете появилась книга-бестселлер:

*А.Любимов. "Секреты сексуальной техники Пьера Вудмана."*

    Поставьте название книги с автором в поиск Гугла.
    Книгу можно скачать.

----------


## ivanovich

Недавно Манарагу Сорокина прочел. В очередной раз удивился его фантазии.

----------


## Ната

хочу Пелевина почитать)

----------

